# "Soldier Son"



## woody (Dec 1, 2008)

Here is an original song that my band recorded in the studio.
 It's about our lead singers son who is stationed in Afghanistan with the U.S. Army.
 I thought I'd share it with you people first.

 Let me know what you think about it.
http://metrocast.net/~rhythm/Soldier%20Son%2012-01-08.mp3

 Thanks......... Woody

 By the way, I'm playing drums on the song.
 I've been a drummer for 43 years.


----------



## capsoda (Dec 1, 2008)

All I can say is DAAAAMN!!!!! Bring the vocals up 2 and record pro. I want one of the first copies and I want it signed by all cause It's gonna be a hit.


----------



## woody (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks, Warren. I'm glad you liked the song.
 A little more fine tuning and it's almost there.
 I think it'll be a hit, too!!!
 There's a couple of spots where it could improve but overall, (for a demo), it came out pretty good.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2008)

It's got my vote of approval!!!!
*It's REALLY GOOD!!!!
*Thought of you a few weeks ago when my friends band played for a local charity and were they were really good. It was my first time out enjoying live music in ages....
 I felt really special, got to sit and eat with the band....lol []
 what fun we had... like I was a kid...
 I'll have to go and visit and take a listen to all your songs again. I stop in from time to time as I always enjoy them Woody....
*I wish you all good luck with your band.* I think you all have a lot of talent.
 I hate all that music out there that is just screaming and you don't even know what they are saying... This is music...[]


----------



## madman (Dec 1, 2008)

hey woody nice very clean  sure to be a hit  mike


----------



## glass man (Dec 1, 2008)

WISH I COULD HEAR IT ,BUT MY COMPUTER POPPED UP SOMETHING BOUT FILE BLAH BLAH. YOU BEEN PLAYING DRUMS LONG AS I BEEN PLAYING GUITAR. ANY WAY GOOD GOING WITH IT! I WILL CATCH IT ON T. V. AFTER YALL GET FAMOUS!


----------



## capsoda (Dec 1, 2008)

Bass player here from back in the days of "Louie Louie and As Tears Go By". Haven't played in a while but I will never forget how to.

 Ok Woody, You have the Boss Ladies (wife Cindy) seal of approval.[]


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 1, 2008)

Beautiful!  My own son joined the armed forces a little over a year ago so I relate to this song 100 percent.  It hit me right in the center of my heart.  Please let me know how to get the finished product, whether it be a cd or a download.  

 The only thing I suggest is bring the vocals a little bit more to the front, louder in other words.  Your lead singer has a good voice, one hell of a drummer too []


----------



## glass man (Dec 2, 2008)

SOME ONE PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF THEY IS A WAY TO HEAR IT,LIKE I SAID MY PUTER WON'T PLAY THIS ON THIS FILE.


----------



## woody (Dec 2, 2008)

I posted a copy on Myspace for those who can't get the download.
 Here it is.

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=120014702

 You shouldn't have any problem hearing it here.


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 2, 2008)

not bad, you guys have played togehter for awhile, real tight.  I think its a nice song, the vocalest might want to work a little on his lows in the song body but he has really good voice, strong.  You guys have the reverb up a little?  One of my favorite effects.  Have kinda of an early 90's sound going.  Do you have any other songs recorded?  What kind of covers do you play when you jam?


----------



## woody (Dec 2, 2008)

We just finished another original, Matt, called "Broken Bottle", that we recorded at Rocking Horse studio in Pittsfield NH.
 I should have a mix of that soon.
 We do alot of various cover songs from Allman Bros to STP and we also do some Motown.
 I believe there is reverb and echo effects on the vocals. I wasn't there for the mix, so I can only go by what I hear.

 Here is the updated version, not the one on Myspace.

http://metrocast.net/~rhythm/Soldier%20Son%2012-01-08.mp3


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 2, 2008)

cool...  I use reverb on my recordings (I dont record much) just to clean it up a little.  I usually just do vocal and acoustic guitar, so the reverb helps a lot.  My pop's is a drummer, when I was a little kid I used to go to gigs with him.  I still remember being like 5 years old and dancing with the bartenders!  He was in a band called Fountain head when I was a kid, they were a real big band in CT.  Everyone thought they were going to make it big but turmoil split the band up.  He still plays out though and they just bought a reeeeeeeeal nice digital sound studio recorder.  It records some insane amount of tracks, like 160?, burns the CDs and everything.  It also has a built in studio.  There own recordings they make with this equipment sounds 10 times better then the studio stuff they did.  The band hes in now is called out of blue, and they do mostly 60's Motown rock style music.  A lot of Chicago, that kind of stuff.   I just play guitar for fun myself, but I've recorded a few originals.  I was trying to sell them but cant find a legitimate outlet.  If you ever hear of Paramount group out Nashville, STAY AWAY!


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Dec 2, 2008)

Excellent! You have a "keeper" there. It should work out to be a very popular recording, especially considering the situation in both Iraq and Afghanistan.


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 2, 2008)

> Here is the updated version, not the one on Myspace.
> 
> http://metrocast.net/~rhythm/Soldier%20Son%2012-01-08.mp3


 
 Much better, the vocals are easier to hear over the music now.  Great job!


----------



## glass man (Dec 3, 2008)

VERY NICE! NICE DRUM ROLLS! LOVE THE GUITAR AT THE END ! I NOTICED ONE OF YOUR INFLUENCES IS GINGER BAKER,WHO OF COURSE WAS WITH CREAM,ONE OF MY FAVORITE BANDS[BLIND FAITH ALSO A GREAT ONE] HE WAS AT A ROCK FESTIVAL I WAS AT IN 1970.GINGER BAKERS AIR FORCE BAND,UNLUCKILY I MISSED HIS ACT. OH WELL. GREAT BAND AND GREAT SONG! ARE YALL PRETTY MUCH THE SAME AGE?I ASK CAUSE IT SOUNDS LIKE YALL ALL KNOW THE 60S-70S. WELL GOD BLESS YALL AND KEEP ON ROCKING! OH YEAH DO YOU LIKE THE DRUMMERS FOR HENDRIX? BUDDY MILES AND MITCH MITCHELL? I LOVE "THEM CHANGES" BY MILES AND THOUGHT HE WAS GREAT ON"MACHINE GUN". MITCHELL WAS GREAT ON BOUT EVERYTHING! JAMIE


----------



## woody (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks, Rich.
 We did three takes on this song and this one I thought was the best drum sound to it.
 Some of the other takes the drums were too busy so I did one last take. The one you hear on the mix.
 Sometimes less is more.
 I tried to keep it simple for people to relate.
 Also, we purposely tried to give to it a middle eastern sound to it, esp. the guitar intro and tag.
 We have an intro that is almost the same as the ending, but we thought to try it this way first.
 Either way, we're getting ready to master the mix.


----------



## glass man (Dec 4, 2008)

WELL WOODY DO YOU LIKE BUDDY MILES OR MITCH MITCHELL?


----------



## woody (Dec 4, 2008)

Mitch is the man........R.I.P.

 Funny they both died within a year of each other, I believe.


----------



## glass man (Dec 5, 2008)

WOODY ,MILES WAS GRAT ON JIMI'S SONG MACHINE GUN! URREAL!.BITCHES BREW IS GREAT TOO.CAN'T BELIVE YOU LEFT RINGO ,BUT MAYBE WAS NOT A BIG INFLUENCE ON YOU AND I CAN UNDERSTAND,BUT HE DID GOOD WHEN HE WOULD BE HANDED MUSIC AND TOLD OK DO SOMETHING WITH THAT AND HE  PRETTY MUCH  WORKED BY HISSELF AS THE MATRIAL WAS ALREADY RECORDED BY OTHER MEMBERS,DRUM WAS LAST.THE GUY OF IRON BUTTERFLY WAS GOOD TOO,INAGADA WAS MAYBE THE FIRST LONG DRUM SOLO I HAD HEARD..THE ROLLS ON THE SONG WAS BOUT THE HEIGHT OF THE SONG.GINGER BAKER IS THE BEST TO ME. LOVE GINGER ON "THOSE WERE THEY DAYS" AND WE'RE GOING WRONG" ARE UNREAL!IF YOU EVER IN THIS AREA BRING YOUR DRUMS AND WE WILL JAM,JAM,JAM! GOD BLESS YOU WOODY,MAKES ME WANT TO GET WITH SOME PLAYERS AND GO FOR IT,BUT I DIG HIPPIE,60S,CHRISTEN ROCK/FOLK,DON'T GO BIG HERE.SOME COUNTRY,LIKE THE ''''''HAG']NO PLACE TO PLAY CEPT MAYBE ATLANTA.JUST AIN'T GOT THE DRIVE ANYMORE.SO GUESS I'LL JUST KEEP TOURING THE LIVING ROON.  GOOD LUCK JAMIE[8D]


----------



## woody (Dec 5, 2008)

I think some of Hendrix's best work was done with Mitch Mitchell on drums.
 He had a nice style of playing with a jazz/rock feel.
 He was a big influence on my drumming when I was younger.
 So was Ringo Star, even though I didn't mention his influence.


----------



## glass man (Dec 7, 2008)

Woody just remember keith moon on the smother brothers show and don't put to much explosive in your drum kit and blow members in your band up![8D] I always wanted to be in a band ,but seem every one i joined one person wanted to be the boss and tell everyone else how to play even if they didn't know how. I always wanted to be in a band where we all decided what to play,a democractic band.  Never found one. Also the people I played with wanted to get rich and famous,I just wanted to play good music,and figured if we were good enough we might make at least a living at it. Many don't understand they is a zillion guitar players out there and most better than me,so good luck on making a living at it!ANYWAY GREAT SONG!


----------



## woody (Dec 7, 2008)

I believe that explosion was the cause of Pete Townsends hearing loss, Jamie.
 Yes, sometimes it is hard to keep a band together.
 Too many conflicting egos.[]


----------



## glass man (Dec 8, 2008)

WOODY;I DIG ALL THE SONGS ,BUT MY FAVORITE IS BROKEN BOTTLE. IS THAT A SONG YALL WROTE? I LOVE THE BLUES AND I LOVE THAT SONG.THE DRUMMING IS GREAT,THE BASS IS ALL OVER THE PLACE[I MEAN THIS IN A GREAT WAY] THE LEAD GUITAR IS UNREAL,DIG THE SINGER'S VOICE TOO.JUST CAN'T SAY ENOUGH BOUT IT! WOW!GOTTA GO HEAR IT AGAIN! NOW!


----------



## glass man (Dec 8, 2008)

DAM THAT IS GREAT! I LOVE TO WATCH THE OLD PROSPECTOR GUY DANCE IN TIME TO THE MUSIC AS I LISTEN,IT'S WAY TOO COOL! MAN YALL IS PROFESSIONAL!


----------



## woody (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks, Jamie.
 Yes, "Broken Bottle" is an original song written by our lead singer.
 The song is about him getting a DUI and losing his drivers license.
 I have another version of it that we recorded in the studio along with "Soldier Son".
 Once we get it near a final mix or master I will post the newer version for you.
 Glad you liked them.[]


----------



## glass man (Dec 8, 2008)

I THANK YOU SIR! BOTTLES ARE A HOBBY,BUT MUSIC IS A PASSION!


----------



## woody (Dec 16, 2008)

Here is a link to the video for "Soldier Son"


 http://avardproductions.com./


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 16, 2008)

Woody, you did a hell of job on that video.  Your pride for your son really shines but you know, I bet he is pretty proud of his old man too.  I plan to purchase one of your cd's.  Although my son is a sailor, it's not hard for me to think of him when I hear your lyrics.  Keep up the great work!  

 If it's ok with you, I will forward that video to all my friends and family.  I've already shared the link of the song with my "sailor son" but the video is even more moving than the audio version.


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 16, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: Wilkie
> 
> Woody, you did a hell of job on that video.  Your pride for your son really shines but you know, I bet he is pretty proud of his old man too.  I plan to purchase one of your cd's.  Although my son is a sailor, it's not hard for me to think of him when I hear your lyrics.  Keep up the great work!
> 
> If it's ok with you, I will forward that video to all my friends and family.  I've already shared the link of the song with my "sailor son" but the video is even more moving than the audio version.


 Oh yeah, that's not you singing, but the statement still applies, great job on the music.


----------



## woody (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes, go ahead and spread it around, Wilkie, and know that I have donated all of my proceeds from the song for care packages for our troops stationed in harms way.
 It's great that you are buying one of the CD's. Kevin will be happy for it.
 I just played drums on the song and helped produce it.
 I didn't make a cent for the production of it.


----------



## glass man (Dec 16, 2008)

WOW,DAMN!


----------



## capsoda (Dec 16, 2008)

Turned out great Woody. It goes out to all my friends tonight.

 Will be picking up the old 4 stringer next week. My younger brother plays locally when he is not out on the rigs and wants me to get my calouses back in gear.


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 16, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  woody
> 
> Yes, go ahead and spread it around, Wilkie, and know that I have donated all of my proceeds from the songÂ for care packages for our troops stationed in harms way.
> It's great that you are buying one of the CD's. Kevin will be happy for it.
> ...


 I just sent it to about 150 people.  If 1/2 those people forward it to that many people imagine how many people will have heard your song!  Heck, this thing will probably be all over the world in a matter of days if not hours, especially if others, like capsoda, are forwarding it also.  You should be able to sell a few cd's to support our troops from that.


----------



## woody (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks !!!


----------



## arthur (Dec 16, 2008)

great job


----------



## huntmarv (Apr 28, 2013)

Nice tribute Wilkie. My Grandfather served in W.W.WII. He died not from war but at age 30 from heart disease. I have his name and damn proud of it!!! Thanks to all in here who remember our troops of any era...


----------



## sandchip (Apr 28, 2013)

I missed this somehow, but that's a really nice sounding song.  Y'all still jamming?


----------

